# anyone keep crayfish ?



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have just bought an adult female and a few of her babys....... not kept crays before, have been reading loads and they seem fairly uncomplicated though.
So any fellow crayfish keepers here ?

(no pictures yet as i dont collct them until saturday)


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

What kind of crayfish?


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a crayfish years ago, little blue one,

It was rather shy and spent most of the time in his cave, and loved his prawns


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> What kind of crayfish?


 
Red claw (the only legally available one)


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Why are the others not legal?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

you can get crayfish from [email protected]


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

you can get BLUE crayfish from [email protected]


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Saff said:


> you can get BLUE crayfish from pets @home


Yep, they're the same as the red claws 

The others are not legal because if released into our watercourses it's possible they could survive and outcompete our native crayfish, the white-clawed crayfish. 

Their population has already been devastated by the American Signal Crayfish which was originally imported for the restaurant trade, but ended up being released...

DEFRA allow the red clawed crayfish (aka. blue) because they are technically a tropical species, and so are unlikely to survive and breed in the UK climate


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I've got shrimp, does that count? It's kind of a mini version


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> I've got shrimp, does that count? It's kind of a mini version


 
lol should that be the start of an over 18's thread ? :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

no comment your honour!!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i used to have a big crayfish there great give them pipes to hide in and have as theres and they be well happy


----------



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

i got my crayfish from the fish mongers in smelly alley in reading, belongs alot of hides are ready available and water temps are cool and also some salt are present they are fine.

sean


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

They only keep for a couple of days, but they go great with Rocket.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

you can get loads of diff crays, i would recomend its in a gently heated tank else it may die, as my latest one did, i was hopin it wouldn but it did...i had another that went 2 live with a mate and it lived for bout a year before he lost it, there so cool though: victory:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

serpentkid100 said:


> you can get loads of diff crays


Which country do you live in?

In the UK, there is only one species which can be kept legally


----------



## BigBadger (Nov 26, 2007)

*Reggie*

I had a lovely blue cray called reggie. It grew quite large but after a while it died. My jaguars wouldnt let it get a sniff at dinner time. It was lovely though. Watch your fingers mind.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

my local rep shop are selling them along ith mini lobsters :flrt:

so cute


----------

